# Ta2003 o tda7000?



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola amigos, estoy realizando un receptor FM de audio en frecuencias comerciales (88-108 Mhz) y no se cual de estos integrados me dará mejor resultado, si alguno tiene experiencia con alguno espero que me de una mano. Luego de este le sigue una etapa de decodificacion ya que la transmisión es estéreo.  Saludos. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 11, 2015)

creo que la mayor diferencia radica en la disponibilidad (tal vez sea dificil encontrar el ta 2003) y en que el 7000 es fm y el 2003 es am/fm
googleando encontre otros integrados, similares

Sintonizador de FM 
 ULN20004N - fm
 MC13135 - fm
 LM1868N - am / fm
 TA2003 - am / fm
 TDA1083 - am / fm
 CXA1111P - fm
 CXA1019S - am / fm
 NTE789 - fm

 multiplex estéreo:
1. BA1332
2. BA1320
3. TA7342


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2015)

Hola

Concuerdo con *solaris8* y acoto el *TDA7000* es mas facil de conseguir y hay muchas mas informacion en internet. El *TA2003* tiene mejores prestaciones. Yo solo puedo recomendarte el que uso y trabajo es el *TDA1083*, pero no se si lo lograras encontrar.

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 12, 2015)

Buenos Dias ,yo agregaria a lo ya mencionado por los colegas,que el ta 2003,aparte de ser una etapa de rf completa de am/fm,ha sido pensado pàra trabajar con pasos de fi ( bobinas). Las cuales actualmente no son faciles de conseguir,mientras que el tda 7000,lo penso philips,para realizar receptores portatites de fm,practicamente,sin bobinas,pero como ya le ha pasado a philips en otras oportunidades ,llego tarde con su producto al mercado ,lo que hizo que solo se utilice a nivel hobista o diy,y es verdad en nuestro pais es muy facil de conseguir y no es caro.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 12, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

El TDA7000 no sirve para FM stereo 

Un integrado muy apto para FM es el CA3089

Sal U2


----------



## polpi (Sep 12, 2015)

SSTC he visto que el 1083 puede captar la frecuencia de 80mts, tengo el integrado y estoy tratando de hacer un receptor.
Tambien tengo TA2111N, TA7640, LA3361. 
Basicamente lo quiero para frecuencia comercial, pero he visto diagramas para otras frecuencias.
Alguien tiene un diagrama para FM y algo mas? Sencillo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 12, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> SSTC he visto que el 1083 puede captar la frecuencia de 80mts, tengo el integrado y estoy tratando de hacer un receptor.
> Tambien tengo TA2111N, TA7640, LA3361.
> Basicamente lo quiero para frecuencia comercial, pero he visto diagramas para otras frecuencias.
> Alguien tiene un diagrama para FM y algo mas? Sencillo?



El de 80 metros ni idea, yo solo lo use para AM/FM el diagrama aparece en el misma hoja de datos.  

DatasheetTDA1083 pagina 7

lo comprobé con una radio que me llego al taller y el circuito era tal cual. 

*posdata:* ahora me encuentro reacondicionando la radio vieja del taller que trae el integrado este


----------



## elgriego (Sep 12, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> El TDA7000 no sirve para FM stereo
> 
> ...



Buenos Dias colega,  No veo ningun impedimento en este integrado,tda 7000 para recibir la portadora multiplex. Serias tan amable de aclararme dicho concepto.

Pd,A pesar de que ya figura como obsoleto,aun sigo utilizando el 3089,en mis receptores de enlace de brodcast.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 12, 2015)

El TDA7000 no sirve para recibir en Estéreo porque sus amplificadores de frecuencia intermedia son demasiado estrechos para dejar pasar la señal MPX. Como mucho lograrás prender el piloto del Stereo en el decodificador, pero apenas se escuchará en estéreo.

Si tienes disponible el TA2003, adelante, aunque es un IC de muy baja categoría, sirve para MPX. Y si te atreves con algo mejor, el circuito del siguiente enlace es un buen punto de partida: http://receiverforyou.blogspot.com.es/2010/06/stereo-fm-receiver-using-ta7640-and.html

Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 12, 2015)

Gatxan dijo:


> El TDA7000 no sirve para recibir en Estéreo porque sus amplificadores de frecuencia intermedia son demasiado estrechos para dejar pasar la señal MPX. Como mucho lograrás prender el piloto del Stereo en el decodificador, pero apenas se escuchará en estéreo.
> 
> Si tienes disponible el TA2003, adelante, aunque es un IC de muy baja categoría, sirve para MPX. Y si te atreves con algo mejor, el circuito del siguiente enlace es un buen punto de partida: http://receiverforyou.blogspot.com.es/2010/06/stereo-fm-receiver-using-ta7640-and.html
> 
> Saludos!





Buenas tardes.

Creo que la pregunta de El Griego queda  respondida.

Sal U2


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 13, 2015)

Hola Amigos, gracias a todos por sus opiniones. Lo que querie evitar era las bobinas del ta2003, ademas de que no entiendo dos partes del circuito externo. Aqui les dejo el link del Sch: 


El oscilador local es el encargado de sintonizar la portadora del emisor no? Lo puedo reemplazar por un oscilador con variacap??

La otra etapa que no entiendo muy bien que hace es esa que aclare "No se" Estudie el datasheet para tratar de ver que hace pero no tengo idea.

La idea del receptor es poder sintonizarlo en distintas frecuencias entre 88 y 108 Mhz

Saluodos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:


> Hola Amigos, gracias a todos por sus opiniones. Lo que querie evitar era las bobinas del ta2003, ademas de que no entiendo dos partes del circuito externo. Aqui les dejo el link del Sch:
> 
> 
> El oscilador local es el encargado de sintonizar la portadora del emisor no? Lo puedo reemplazar por un oscilador con variacap??
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Juan Andres Giampaoli los capacitores ayustables "C6" y "C7" , SI eses pueden sener reenplazados por diodos varicaps para una sintonia por tensión .
Lo capacitor ayustable "C7" en conjunto con lo inductor "L3" hacen la sintonia de entrada de la frequenzia deseada a sener recebida , ya lo capacitor ayustable "C6" en conjunto con lo inductor "L2" hacen la sintonia del oscilador local donde ese trabaja desplazado 10,7MHz en relación a la frequenzia de recepción deseada de modo puder generar la frequenzia intermediaria de 10,7 MHz ( FI) . 
Los capacitores "C6" y "C7" son en realidad montados agregados en un unico eixo de ayuste mecanico o sea  un unico ayuste mecanico  canbia los dos  en valores de capacitancia simultaneamente 
Te recomendo estudiar con cariño lo funcionamento de un receptor superheterondino de modo puder entiender mejor como funciona ese tipo de circuito .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

